# ARIZONA



## Azsunspot161 (Apr 27, 2007)

I am trying to make myself a list of resources in AZ for froggers. I AZDR and flyingleap, but I am always looking to meet new people to trade, buy, sell or just chat with about the hobby.

Let me know :mrgreen:


----------



## Ridge (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey, 

I'm one of the insane Arizonians that try and keep humidity loving, tropical dart frogs in the dry, hot, arizona desert. Glad to see there are other crazy people doing it too.

I don't think a lot of the froggers in Arizona get on dendroboard very often, I hope you can rally some together it would be nice knowing more local hobbyists. 

Dave


----------



## knuckles4696 (Jun 23, 2008)

hay im also a arizonian lol with a big electric bill during summer lol and i as well have been looking for more people to talk to in arizona, i have met the sihlers and chat regularly with Tanya(flyingleap), im looking forward to the Tucson show in sept. is anyone else going?


----------



## Azsunspot161 (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll definitely be going to the reptile show! I love it! (but my budget doesn't)


----------



## knuckles4696 (Jun 23, 2008)

cool have you been there before?


----------



## Azsunspot161 (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes, I went 2 years ago, it was wonderful. This year its supposed to be 3x the size-I'm so excited! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kentanner11 (Sep 30, 2007)

Im in Tucson, and will be going to the show. It was great last year!


----------



## gargoyle08 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi guys,

I live in Arizona too, just south of Phoenix. I lived in Florida before and it was sooo easy to keep sub tropicals there, it's not even funny! I really miss the humidity.

I went to the Tucson show and met Amanda and her hubby from the AZDR - very nice people. Being a newbie, I also attended the Dart Frogs 101 talk. I am now waiting for the November Phoenix show and the April show in Mesa. There will also be Frog Day sometime around there too.

Glad to be in touch with ppl from the neighborhood!


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I am also in Phoenix, if anyone needs any help or anything I would be glad to help.


----------



## disiwolf (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi there everyone I am a newbie from flagstaff. I know I am cool and dry at least you all in phx and tuson have to heat. There is at least one other frogger up here. He is the one getting me into it. I will get my frist 2 D.tinctorius next wednesday. I cant wait.

Rob


----------



## Fishtrem (Oct 13, 2008)

Just south of Phoenix here. Moved from the Midwest where there were shows twice a month. It was nice having choices from different breeders, plus seeing and picking the frogs you wanted. Was really disappointed with the Tucson show AZDR was the only vender that had anything even close to looking healthy. LLL and the other California store had dead frogs on display and the size were so small, not a company I want to give my business to..


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

hey everybody. i should be moving to phoenix from detroit next month. do you guys ever have meetings?

also i think it'd be cool to know what other people are working with around the area. i'll post what i have. chime in if you'd like.

frogs:
1.1.0 bastis
2.1.0 reticulatus
1.2.0 variabilis
0.1.2 leucs

geckos:
1.1.0 klemmeri
1.1.0 williamsi


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

hay there, I am from phoenix as well and new to the hobby. I have just been doing this for about year and a half. A meeting of Az. frogger doesn't sound like a bad idea.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

A meeting would be nice, although I am afraid there aren't many froggers in AZ. I am currently working with Cits, Powders, Bakhuis, Azureus, blue/bronze Auratus, blue/black Auratus, Luecs, Terribilis, and a few different tree frogs.


----------



## Smelton (Feb 9, 2008)

I've entertained the notion of moving to AZ from FL, but have wondered if it's possible to successfully maintain darts long term in that arid climate. Sounds like you guys are succeeding though!


----------



## Ken (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd just add in that I'm a newb to the hobby and living in Phoenix. I'm currently setting up my first viv (29G).

I'm looking for some first frogs. Preferably Auratus (G&B), although I'm not set. I may wait until the Tuscon show in September, but if anyone is selling or knows someone that is... let me know. 

Anyway, just wanted to introduce myself.


----------



## Fishtrem (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome Ken


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the addiction Ken! I've sent you a pm regarding the auratus.


----------



## Sir Romey (Jul 6, 2009)

I live in Sahuarita and I'll be going. I have a few saltwater tanks so I figured i'd get into a new hobby. I'm lloking to purchase my first viv, I already have plants and my frogs at a buddy's house waiting.


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

I live in colorado but I go to Arizona alot and may be moving there soon im currently keeping blue and black auratus and soon ill be getting 5 C. azureiventris.


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi all you Arizonans'!! We are hoping to have a date announced (in the next week) for our annual Open House that we hold in November or December. 

There are actually over 100 dart frog keepers in Arizona, a lot of them are just not active on boards. I would be happy to set up more of a meeting type of thing, we tried that a few years ago, but I'm willing to try it again! And the Open House coming up will be a great opportunity to try and start something up. 

Looking forward to meeting those of you that I have not! I'll post on here when we have a date. 

On a side note, if you would like to be on my Arizona Froggers mailing list, please email: [email protected] with "add me to mailing list" in your subject field. We email out info on local shows, sales, Open House events, etc.

Thanks,


----------



## Leuc_Skywalker (Sep 5, 2009)

I am also an AZ frogger new to the hobby. I have two vivariums set up and building two more. I'm interested in meeting more locals in the hobby!


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

I posted this in the classifieds, but thought I'd share it here since this is all Arizona.

I'm working on getting rid of my collection. Looking to sell my rack setup which would include six custom made 15gal verts, four 2.5gal verts (not in photo but fit stacked along one side), two four foot strip lights, and black rack. Only other difference from photo is that now two of the cages have the screened area. For safety I'm assuming I would remove all of the plants and substrate and you would start with fresh empty tanks.

I also still have two Leucomelas and two Variabilis available as well.

Look at the photo and let me know if you want to check it out in person. I live in downtown Phoenix.

http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/4038/dsc04785d.jpg


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm a new AZ hobbyist and would like to meet some other hobbyist here also and maybe get some help with the start up.


----------

